# Back from THunderhill this weekend....



## MOESPEED2002 (Mar 3, 2004)

What a weekend. Had a great time on sat meeting you guys at the PaloAlto 02 show. Really cool to see 02's from down south. Great 92 turn out. Wish I had a place to host some pics for you guys. I'll give you guys a taste.










Yes those are real turbos, in salute form.

Spending some track time on thunderhill was quite the rush. Spent some time in Chico too, I couldnt resist. Its just to close to the track to pass up. It was my first time at that track with the car.










Any other weekend track guys on this page. Norcal or Socal. I do alot of NASA events. Moslty Infenion but sharing info would be cool.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

MOESPEED2002 said:


> Any other weekend track guys on this page. Norcal or Socal. I do alot of NASA events. Moslty Infenion but sharing info would be cool.


Check the motorsports forum, there are a few instructors and a lot of junkies hanging out there. We usually announce up-coming events and who's attending.

Nice '02.


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

Awesome turbos, minus the oversized Alpina's


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Moe, great pic! Your camera is better than mine.

~Vroomer


----------



## MOESPEED2002 (Mar 3, 2004)

HEY CJ......

Sweet wright up on your car. Quite the history. Nice to see it has a good family upbringing. Keep the OLD SCHOOL alive :thumbup:

Hey HACK have i seen you at events? What are you driving?


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

:yikes: :yikes: , those are VERY nice cars, Nice 02 btw!! :thumbup:


----------

